# Critical Skill Visa



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Could you please advise where are the application submission centers available in India for Critical Skills VISA from India. 

Is that possible to submit in Chennai or Bangalore ?

Thanks in Advance !!


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

chennai n bangalore don't deal with csv... make it frm delhi r mumbai.. i made it frm delhi... i suggest u make it frm mumbai.. best of luck bro


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Krish,

Thanks for your reply bro..

If submitting from Mumbai or Delhi, do I have to submit in VFS center or in South Africa consulate.
And could you please advise how many days it will take for processing CSV.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

vfs don't deal with csv uneed to visit consulate/high commission office


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for your information..

Could you advise on timelines. so that i can prepare myself acc..


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

well they gave me a time frame of 90 days fr me after submitting my csvapplication at new delhi consulate.. i submitte my application on june 30th.. i called them in the last week of august n they said it is ready fr pick up.. i collected my csv on september 1st bro.. though they give u a time frame of 90 days... keep calling thm after 40 days... say like call thm once in every 3-4 days after completion of 40 days frm the day of submission ( exclude saturday,sunday n other public holidays frm these 40 days as they won't b working on those days).. all the best bro


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks so much bro..


----------



## arun-visa (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Bro,

I have one more query, 

please advise if we have to take an appointment in advance with consulate to submit the application ?
if yes then please let me know how we can request for an appointment.

As I have travel from Chennai to Mumbai, wanted to know if submission can be done in few hours or will it be a long process.

Thanks a mil..


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

Bro I submitted at Delhi.. No prior appointment is needed.. We need to get into the consulate directly BT before 11.30am and tht too frm Monday to Friday.. So I hope it's same with Mumbai consulate.. No prior appointment is needed u can directly walk-in to consulate BT before 11.30am frm Monday to Friday.. Saturdays they won't work.. U can call thm @ 022 23513725 or 022 23523726 n find out at wt time u can get in there submit ur csv application.. Ithey r the phone numbers of South African consulate general's office.. Best of luck bro


----------

